# OTBS?



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 7, 2021)

I’ve been waiting over 3 years to be in this. Anyone know how to get in this super secret club? Do I have to bake a couple apple pies and post them or what? Is there a secret handshake? What about a secret password? Am I missing something?


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 7, 2021)

I vote for you. Make a piedmont stew and be a shoe in


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 7, 2021)

Means a lot coming from you, my friend.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 7, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> I’ve been waiting over 3 years to be in this. Anyone know how to get in this super secret club? Do I have to bake a couple apple pies and post them or what? Is there a secret handshake? What about a secret password? Am I missing something?


The "Order of the Thin Blue Smoke" was created to honor those members that have helped others in the pursuit of the Art by sharing their knowledge.
The Candidate should
1- be a SMF member in good standing.
2- be active in the forums for at least 9 months.
3- know and be able to demonstrate the art of the thin blue smoke by posting q-vue of a successful smoke.
4- willing to share tips and recipes. Nominations can go from general membership to the mods. Mods review and submit final recommendations to admin.


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 7, 2021)

Is that how it was created. Wow


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 7, 2021)

More helpful you are, the better from what I'm told....teaching and helping newbies....


----------



## 2Mac (Jan 7, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy
. I’ll vote for you if you vote for me. I want to be in this exclusive club also .


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 7, 2021)

It’s definitely evolved from when It first started


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 7, 2021)

Just make sure you have tbs when making your piedmont stew! And please don't use gravy train in your stew!    But all kidding aside, 

 jcam222
 has ya covered! It's all about helping and sharing,  I know I've learned alot from many people on here.

Ryan


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 7, 2021)

Dutch
 based on your initial OTBS post in 2005, I feel I am ready to be inducted into OTBS. I have even taken a selfie with my new smoker, which means TBS for life.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 7, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Dutch
> based on your initial OTBS post in 2005, I feel I am ready to be inducted into OTBS. I have even taken a selfie with my new smoker, which means TBS for life.


Can we see the selfie?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 7, 2021)

Holey Kerap !!!!!   I feel I'm ready for the Nobel Peace Prize ....  I haven't pissed anyone off in 3 days.....


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 7, 2021)

daveomak said:


> Holey Kerap !!!!!   I feel I'm ready for the Nobel Peace Prize ....  I haven't pissed anyone off in 3 days.....


I vote for you too. OTBS squared be the first in the pack


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 7, 2021)

Has it already been three days since yesterday?? I really need to get a calendar


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 7, 2021)

Well goll darn it dave, we have some fat hogs to load tomorrow,  you sure are invited to come help! Should help with anger management issues!

Ryan


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 7, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Has it already been three days since yesterday?? I really need to get a calendar


I vote you publish a TBS calendar on a yearly basis cowboy


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 7, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Well goll darn it dave, we have some fat hogs to load tomorrow,  you sure are invited to come help! Should help with anger management issues!
> 
> Ryan


Don’t  damage the bacon


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 7, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> I vote you publish a TBS calendar on a yearly basis cowboy





smokin peachey said:


> I vote you publish a TBS calendar on a yearly basis cowboy


Only if he's not the one posing for the pics!

Ryan


----------



## WV_Crusader (Jan 7, 2021)

Wow that’s awesome on how people are nominated and selected. Maybe someday I’ll get there, until then I’ll keep helping, learning and having fun!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 7, 2021)

WV_Crusader said:


> Wow that’s awesome on how people are nominated and selected. Maybe someday I’ll get there, until then I’ll keep helping, learning and having fun!


That's what it's all about,  helping others! We were all newbies here once! And after being here for awhile it's a great feeling to help others just starting out. While being a member of otbs would be a great honor...its only a few letters.  I figure if I can help someone learn half as much as I have learned here I'm happy with that!  
Sadly I feel some are making a joke of it and mocking it.  Sad really, but most members are here to truly help others and thankful for them! 
Have to say tho...go team gravy!

Ryan


----------



## Braz (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 7, 2021)

That's one of my favorite quotes from my favorite comedy legend.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 7, 2021)

The Marx brothers were pretty funny...  I liked their movies...   I like Groucho and his messenger duck....


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 7, 2021)

You Bet Your Life,  Dave.  They were very funny in their movies.  Groucho was so funny and witty on his own.
Even late in life, the few talk shows he did, he was still witty.
Thanks for the like, they are appreciated.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 8, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> That's what it's all about,  helping others! We were all newbies here once! And after being here for awhile it's a great feeling to help others just starting out. While being a member of otbs would be a great honor...its only a few letters.  I figure if I can help someone learn half as much as I have learned here I'm happy with that!
> Sadly I feel some are making a joke of it and mocking it.  Sad really, but most members are here to truly help others and thankful for them!
> Have to say tho...go team gravy!
> 
> Ryan



Who’s mocking? Who’s not thankful for members here? Who doesn’t help members here?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 8, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Who’s mocking? Who’s not thankful for members here? Who doesn’t help members here?



Members are expected to help others...  Members are expected to share ALL their recipes...,.  No such thing as a "Family Secret" recipe.....  
That being said, there are members that make a living from their recipes that no one expects them to share.....  
It's the member that consistently goes above and beyond the norm.....  It's the member that does not expect to be a OTBS member, that receives the tag... 
OTBS is a gift from ones peers...  
The OTBS label does not come from sleepless nights hoping and praying to receive that label.....  It comes from a selfless attitude reflecting ones dedication to the forum and others.... 
Last but not least, it's not a "participation trophy" for being average...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2021)

AMEN! And well put Dave. You get OTBS because you were Nominated by your Peers or Staff for doing a great job of posting your cooks, with Details that teach. 
There are quite a few members that post a Pic or 3 of food Smoked with no further detail. At a minimum, a post needs to include...
Smoker Temp,
Weight of the Meat,
Final IT,
Time it took to Cook,
Wood used for Smoke,
How it came out and
Any Changes you would make.
This way any Newbie or Lurker can gain , at least, some idea of what to expect when they Smoke a similar hunk of meat...JJ


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 8, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> You Bet Your Life,  Dave.  They were very funny in their movies.  Groucho was so funny and witty on his own.
> Even late in life, the few talk shows he did, he was still witty.
> Thanks for the like, they are appreciated.


My dad was on Groucho's You Bet Your Life show. . .Pretty cool!

John


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 8, 2021)

BandCollector said:


> My dad was on Groucho's You Bet Your Life show. . .Pretty cool!
> 
> John


WOW!  That is really cool.  I love watching that in reruns when available.  He had celebrities on occasionally too.  I was born right after it went off the air with original programming.  His announcer George Fenneman did an episode of Happy Days in the mid 70's.  I was the only one in my peer group that knew who he was, LOL.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 8, 2021)

daveomak said:


> The Marx brothers were pretty funny...  I liked their movies...   I like Groucho and his messenger duck....



Say the secret word duck comes down and gives you fifty dollars.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 8, 2021)

I enjoy all of the fun banter that you guys have had on this one back and forth. Its nice to see people be able to joke around like this.

That being said I feel it needs to be said that OTBS is something that has changed and evolved but in the end a peer recommends you. Then the mod staff reviews each one and sends it to Pineywoods and Dutch to bless. 

Please know that just because you help alot doesn't mean your in. Just because you have been around for a long time does not mean your in. Its multiple things. If you have been here for 5 years. Help out here and there but have posted only 3 of your cooks and of those you didn't detail much then your probably not going to get in. 

But if you have been here 4 months. Help out alot. Post detailed threads and go above and beyond. Are not a smart ass to people then you will probably get in if your nominated. 

I know we have a long list of those that are being looked at so if you have other suggestions let us know.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 8, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> I enjoy all of the fun banter that you guys have had on this one back and forth. Its nice to see people be able to joke around like this.
> 
> That being said I feel it needs to be said that OTBS is something that has changed and evolved but in the end a peer recommends you. Then the mod staff reviews each one and sends it to Pineywoods and Dutch to bless.
> 
> ...




Nope not getting in at 4 months  LOL


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 8, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Nope not getting in at 4 months  LOL


I should hope not! Heck it took me 9 months to get out!    Sorry,  it just hit me so I had to share!

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 8, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> But if you have been here 4 months. Help out alot. Post detailed threads and go above and beyond. Are not a smart ass to people then you will probably get in if your nominated.



Can you define smart ass? 

Poster unknown


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 8, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Can you define smart ass?
> 
> Poster unknown



Smart is not in reference to intelligence just to clarify


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 8, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Nope not getting in at 4 months  LOL



True but you get the point


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## JLeonard (Jan 9, 2021)

Waitaminnit!!!! So the money I been pay paling to the Ethiopian prince wont help me into the Order.......!!!???!!! 
Jim


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 10, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> Are not a smart ass to people then you will probably get in if your nominated.





JLeonard said:


> Waitaminnit!!!! So the money I been pay paling to the Ethiopian prince wont help me into the Order.......!!!???!!!
> Jim



According to the first quoted post, Jim won’t be getting into OTBS. That’s a shame. Thought Jim was much deserving.


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 10, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy
 and I thought  I was a shoe in.
Jim


----------



## zippy12 (Jan 10, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> I enjoy all of the fun banter that you guys have had on this one back and forth. Its nice to see people be able to joke around like this.
> 
> That being said I feel it needs to be said that OTBS is something that has changed and evolved but in the end a peer recommends you. Then the mod staff reviews each one and sends it to Pineywoods and Dutch to bless.
> 
> ...





 Central PA Cowboy
  dont hold your breath!  Just keep in mind you make good Q and satisfy yourself...   no banner here can beat that even if its gotten harder over the years...  Most of the members that have it dont post many cooks anyway...


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 11, 2021)

Good point, 
Z
 zippy12


The food pics you post in chat blow these threads out of the water. It’s just that you don’t need to toot your own horn I guess.


----------



## krj (Jan 12, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Good point,
> Z
> zippy12
> 
> ...



It's not about tooting your own horn, and if you can't see that you likely aren't currently deserving of the OTBS banner yet. The point of making the threads and posting your cooks and the details isn't about gaining recognition. This site is first and foremost about sharing information to assist others in the practice and perfection(I don't believe in absolute perfection) of this craft that some of us spend nights laying awake thinking about. Trial and error creates masters, and by sharing your cooks you aren't tooting your own horn, you are passing on your knowledge and experience. Be it a good result or bad from a cook/recipe you help others by posting your experience. That is the defining key of the OTBS.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 12, 2021)

Well put Kyle...JJ


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 13, 2021)

krj said:


> It's not about tooting your own horn, and if you can't see that you likely aren't currently deserving of the OTBS banner yet. The point of making the threads and posting your cooks and the details isn't about gaining recognition. This site is first and foremost about sharing information to assist others in the practice and perfection(I don't believe in absolute perfection) of this craft that some of us spend nights laying awake thinking about. Trial and error creates masters, and by sharing your cooks you aren't tooting your own horn, you are passing on your knowledge and experience. Be it a good result or bad from a cook/recipe you help others by posting your experience. That is the defining key of the OTBS.


Exactly. Never really have thought about OTBS. Sure, anyone likes being appreciated or recognized for contributions ... but if that’s the goal, likely to fall short or be disappointed. It is an ancillary result of accomplishing the real goal of education and assistance. Kinda like Rotary and service organizations ... you don’t join consciously or primarily to get/do business, but if your heart and efforts in the right place, the good karma comes back.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 13, 2021)

I never thought about the OTBS thing either. I just joined. And found out really quick how helpful this forum is. And things just fell in place. It is almost like a brotherhood, (females included) here. And the help and support is second to none.


----------



## 2Mac (Jan 13, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I never thought about the OTBS thing either. I just joined. And found out really quick how helpful this forum is. And things just fell in place. It is almost like a brotherhood, (females included) here. And the help and support is second to none.


Well said Steve. 
When all is said and done I'm not here for accolades. I just want to learn.
My accolades come from a wife and kids that appreciate me taking what I've learned from the wealth of knowledge here and producing quality meals for them.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 13, 2021)

krj said:


> It's not about tooting your own horn, and if you can't see that you likely aren't currently deserving of the OTBS banner yet. The point of making the threads and posting your cooks and the details isn't about gaining recognition. This site is first and foremost about sharing information to assist others in the practice and perfection(I don't believe in absolute perfection) of this craft that some of us spend nights laying awake thinking about. Trial and error creates masters, and by sharing your cooks you aren't tooting your own horn, you are passing on your knowledge and experience. Be it a good result or bad from a cook/recipe you help others by posting your experience. That is the defining key of the OTBS.


I totally agree with Kyle, and Steve, and the rest.  I originally joined to learn how to improve my Smoking.  SMF has exceeded my expectations by leaps and bounds beyond anything I hoped.  Everyone is very generous with their knowledge and advice.  Now I cannot wait to finish work, so I can check in on what's happening here, and catch up with all of my friends.  I've gotten so much from you all in just under 3 years! The quality of my cooks has gone up to a level I never would have imagined.  I give as much advice as I feel qualified to give. When I post things it is thrilling to read the feedback.  The best thing about SMF is there's no BS, like on so many other sites.  I've completely stopped using FB, etc because all it is are people I've known for years sniping at each other, and saying and threatening the worst things you can imagine.  I couldn't read it anymore, so I removed it from my daily life.  
I'm very appreciative of SMF and all of the fine people associated with it.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 13, 2021)

sawhorseray


 chef jimmyj


 jcam222


 Brokenhandle


 SmokinVOLfan
 thanks for the likes, they are very appreciated.
Stay safe my friends.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 13, 2021)

2Mac
 thanks for the like, very appreciated.

Stay safe.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 16, 2021)

One day I’ll get into OTBS.

Until then, I’ll toot my own horn and flip pancakes.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 17, 2021)

BandCollector


 daveomak
  Thanks for the likes, they are much appreciated.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 19, 2021)

Warren, thanks for the like.  Stay safe.


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Feb 13, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> I’ve been waiting over 3 years to be in this. Anyone know how to get in this super secret club? Do I have to bake a couple apple pies and post them or what? Is there a secret handshake? What about a secret password? Am I missing something?





Central PA Cowboy said:


> One day I’ll get into OTBS.
> 
> Until then, I’ll toot my own horn and flip pancakes.



Being a new guy here, I have a couple of questions. Why do you want it so desperately? Is there some monetary value in it for you? Or is it just a pump-out-your-chest thing?  Or ego? It seems to me, after reading all of the replies here, that if/when you deserve it, it will find you. You don't have to go on an expedition seeking it. 

Just really curious and puzzled about it all. 

And yes, I like pancakes.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 13, 2021)

Smoking Allowed said:


> Being a new guy here, I have a couple of questions. Why do you want it so desperately? Is there some monetary value in it for you? Or is it just a pump-out-your-chest thing?  Or ego? It seems to me, after reading all of the replies here, that if/when you deserve it, it will find you. You don't have to go on an expedition seeking it.
> 
> Just really curious and puzzled about it all.
> 
> And yes, I like pancakes.



Honest enough questions. IMHO, if you are actively posting to get the title. Then you're doing it for the wrong reason. I am honored to be thought of enough by my peers to be presented this OTBS title. But it does come with responsibility to continue to help the community in whatever ways you can to pass on what you've learned. Monetary? Nope! 
And your final statement nailed it. It will find you. Oh, I'd be lying a tad if I said it didn't bump my ego a little!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 13, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Honest enough questions. IMHO, if you are actively posting to get the title. Then you're doing it for the wrong reason. I am honored to be thought of enough by my peers to be presented this OTBS title. But it does come with responsibility to continue to help the community in whatever ways you can to pass on what you've learned. Monetary? Nope!
> And your final statement nailed it. It will find you. Oh, I'd be lying a tad if I said it didn't bump my ego a little!


So you're saying OTBS doesn't stand for ... Oh To Be Steve!   

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Feb 14, 2021)

lol! Good one!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 16, 2021)

This thread alone has over 50 posts. OTBS worthy for sure.


----------



## LanceR (Feb 17, 2021)

Smoking Allowed said:


> Being a new guy here, I have a couple of questions. Why do you want it so desperately? Is there some monetary value in it for you? Or is it just a pump-out-your-chest thing?  Or ego? It seems to me, after reading all of the replies here, that if/when you deserve it, it will find you. You don't have to go on an expedition seeking it.
> 
> Just really curious and puzzled about it all.
> 
> And yes, I like pancakes.



Darn good questions and I'm glad you asked them as it made me, perhaps for the first time, try to put my feelings about the OTBS into words.

I think that, more than anything else, it's a mark of having established sustained credibility and competence.  Post count does not matter. How often you visit the site doesn't matter.  The weight and informative content of your posts matter.  

 I think some of the things that do matter are to be forever conscious that we were all new once and that this is a hobby (obsession?) filled with a potentially intimidating amount of jargon, nuance, personalities, ifs, ands or buts etc and that we need to serve and help folks both where they are and where they want to be.  

Sometimes that requires hand holding someone for some period of time to help them through a new process or skill.  Other times it means knowing when to just point them in the right direction and get out of the way.  Lastly it means to stay in our lane as far as not straying into iffy areas of food safety or other hazardous places, avoiding hearsay versus what we know for sure etc and occasionally to just knowing when to bow out of the conversation.

Now I hope you'all will excuse me while I put my soap box away....

Best regards to all and wishing you all steady thin blue smoke.......


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 17, 2021)

LanceR said:


> Darn good questions and I'm glad you asked them as it made me, perhaps for the first time, try to put my feelings about the OTBS into words.
> 
> I think that, more than anything else, it's a mark of having established sustained credibility and competence.  Post count does not matter. How often you visit the site doesn't matter.  The weight and informative content of your posts matter.
> 
> ...


Well said!

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 18, 2021)

Great Job Lance. The first thing we look at, how many Threads with details of your Smokes. Details, not just, " My Sunday Butt" with a pic of a hunk of meat on a platter! We like to see your process, start, middle and end, with pictures, written description on success or failure.
There are members here with a few years of active time. But, there 30 threads started are all Questions. What you guys Smoking this weekend? Is A smoker better than B?  Etc. That does not qualify in spite of their having been here for years and helped answer questions.
Attitude goes a long way! If you are a Wiseass, make fun of other members cooks, in Treads or in Chats, are Sarcastic, Argumentative,  or talk Crap about members , especially the Staff that recommend entry to OTBS, then your chance of getting in are Slim and None. UNLESS, you change your ways and show us you deserve OTBS...JJ


----------

